# Snowolf - latest update 4-8-12



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just wanted to give you another update. I seemed to be struggling with the Roxy Ollie Pop board I have so I tried a Rossignol Diva Magtek Directional Board last Friday and OMG I LOVE THIS BOARD! I always wondered if I should try a directional board and maybe that may help me get over this hurdle I've been having troubles with. My Roxy Ollie Pop is a true twin and 151. The Rossignol I got is a 148 and I was a little worried because I am over the weight limit for this size of board - but wanted to try something smaller with the camkber between my feet rather than rocker. This board had Ride VNX bindings which did not have the new 1.5 canted footbed (they are last year's model) but it did have some lift at the toe area which I wonderd how it would affect my toeside turns. The Rossi board is 60% camber between the feet and 40% rocker at the tips - kind of similar to your Rossi Angus I think. I was concerned that it was reversed from my Roxy Ollie Pop which is rocker between the feet and camber under foot and rocker at the tips like your Billy Goat. Both boards have the magnetraction on the boards. Since I only ride groomers and icy packed conditions I thought maybe the camber between the feet would be better since I seem to have been having problems on the Ollie Pop. 

Last weekend I also played with my angle again because of my knee pain. I decided to just stand on the board in a position where it did not hurt my right knee and go with that angle. So, the angle I settled on was +15/-21. I know the -21 seems extreme but OMG it gave me about 90% less knee pain than any other angle. Before just standing up from the bench my right knee would start to hurt. Now I can stand up and it doesnt hurt. woo hoo!

So, Friday I started with the Rossi Diva and wow - getting off the chairlift was SO MUCH EASIER! First toeside turn was really odd due to the fact that the bindings had lift at the toes - but on my second toeside turn I REALLY noticed the board turning for me in a way that the Roxy never did. I was having such a hard time going toeside on the Roxy but on this directional board I can't explain it but it really felt good. Turns seems to be a breeze and I didn't feel like I had to man handle the board around like on the Ollie Pop - so now I wonder if the 151 was just too big for me. Or, being that I am over the weight limit on the Rossi that it makes it ride differently. The magnetraction on this Rossi seemed much better than on the Roxy also in the icy spots I encountered. In any event, I really love the Rossi. I have tried a 148 in the Roxy but it it could have been my stance or angles affected why I didn't like that length or else having more time on the snowboard that I can now tell the difference. 

I really think the standard camber between the feet and and the rocker at the tips and being directional is why I like it - could I be wrong or am I smoking something? It is a 7 rating on the stiffness and going down the diamond run on it over clumpy snow was WAY better than on the Roxy - but it could be that I am cutting thru rather than slidding over them? My Roxy is a 4.5 flex rating so maybe the 7 flex is what I am liking?

Went riding with Handscreate today and now I have a new knee pain - the pain from doing blues and diamonds over and over! All that bending is a new pain now! lol 

Here are some videos. The first video is on the green run getting used to the new board. 






The second video is upclose showing that I am getting somewhat on my edge on the blue and black runs. 






I know sometimes I am still slidding, but it seems way better than what I was doing before. Any comments???? Next year I want to work on trying to not open my left shoulder on toeside turns and try not to make so many turns on the blue runs. I've been trying to find a board where I feel confident to excel on and now try to fix my problem areas and I think I finally found the perfect board! (for now! lol)

Vicki








[/IMG]


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Wish my wife could board like that but oh well. Looks good and you have come along way dont worry about getting a new board you need to feel confident. Like you pointed out you open your shoulder when you turn toe side, what works for me on moguls is to point where I want to go so your shoulder is pointed and your body lines up. Not a crazy point but a more just a casual in front of your board point. Also you look like you are treading water with your hands being so high all the time, if they keep coming up hold your pants till you get used to keeping them down. Over all for what knee problem you have you look very good, dont worry about sliding on the black it looked like a slush day.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

it's nice seeing you progressing more and more.Snowolf will have you bombing those runs in no time

The 2nd video that skier has the whole mountain and yet he feels he needs to do a fly-by on you. The hands in the air, classic, never understood why people can't be more considerate. Especially since that hill was "SO" crowded....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> ...that skier has the whole mountain and yet he feels he needs to do a fly-by on you. The hands in the air, classic, never understood why people can't be more considerate. Especially since that hill was "SO" crowded....


I was thinking the same thing when I watched that vid! I will _NEVER_ understand how stupid, in-considerate, selfish, self absorbed, and dangerously *clueless* people can be!!! See it *ALL* the time on the road as a truck driver!!! Someone tries to commit suicide in front of my rig on a Daily basis!


Back on topic,.. Vicki,
Looking good! I would echo the advice to slap that back hand firmly on your thigh, or grab the pant leg!! I catch myself goin' on that _"Mystery Date"_ myself from time to time!  and when I do, I grab my own Ass!!  It really does help with the turns as it keeps my arm & shoulder in proper alignment with the board & It will eventually stop requiring a "conscious" effort to avoid doing it! 

Nice vids!!


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Almost hit by a pole waving out of control bunny, what are the odds...


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

I take it none of you have ever visited Los Angeles? Being self centered and self absorbed is not just tolerated it's celebrated....sigh 


Vicki, I love seeing your videos. I learned to ride at Snow Summit on the same runs. It's a bit of a drive for me, so I don't go there much anymore. Next season I'd be happy to ride up hill and run interference for you, I have no problem body checking an out of control skier  


I just bought a new board and it's like night and day. I went from a trad cambered board to a camber/rocker/camber board. It's faster, much more stable and much easier to ride. I am glad I learned to ride on the beast but I am never going back! 

Also, which black run is that in the video? it looks like you were on miracle mile and rode that back down to the bottom of the hill? Do you ever ride chair 5 and 6? It's a little steeper over there but in my experience it's better as far as avoiding people. It's all blue and black but nothing you couldn't handle. They don't always spin those chairs but there is a traverse across the top. Might not be possible this late in the year  


I know it's the uphill skier that is supposed to watch out for you, however that is not doing any good as you see to be a magnet for people. Keep working on the head turning, and if you can get to where you're comfortable looking over your shoulder oh.....every 5 seconds or so you'll be able to see the trouble headed your way.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> Almost hit by a pole waving out of control bunny, what are the odds...


Thankfully that wasn't me - I was on a snowboard with no poles! lol


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol I had a skier yesterday almost get killed twice. I was coming down a groomed blue run going about 36 mph, he passed me... Cut in front and stopped..... Maybe 15 yards ahead. I was doing very narrow turns going almost straight down the hill, he was straighlining it. I cut to heel side HARD and sprayed the shit out of him but bailed to avoid hitting him whipping myself barely around him to miss him..... Literal split second decision to not plow him...

I cussed him out but he looked at me like he didn't understand English...... probably better he didn't say anything, might have beat him


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

mixie said:


> Also, which black run is that in the video? it looks like you were on miracle mile and rode that back down to the bottom of the hill? Do you ever ride chair 5 and 6? It's a little steeper over there but in my experience it's better as far as avoiding people. It's all blue and black but nothing you couldn't handle. They don't always spin those chairs but there is a traverse across the top. Might not be possible this late in the year  QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Mixie - the blue run in the video is the bottom of Miracle Mile and the Easy Black Run is the Diamond Section in the middle of Miracle Mile - where you can take a blue run to the left or take the black run on the right - this is the right which is the black run.
> 
> ...


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

firstx1017 said:


> mixie said:
> 
> 
> > Chair 5 hasn't worked in 2 years I believe. At least they never had it working this whole year and we've been up there every weekend. Chair 6 is for the harder Diamond and Double Diamond runs - not willing to do those yet! My husband tried the Wall 4 times two weeks ago and fell every time. One time he even fell twice! lol
> ...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mixie said:


> I take it none of you have ever visited Los Angeles? Being self centered and self absorbed is not just tolerated it's celebrated....sigh


Lived in SoCal for 11 of the 20 I was in CA. (Last 9 were up north in Humboldt Co. I could just *KICK* myself that I didn't discover Snowboarding while I lived so close to some great riding!!!    ) ...And I was living in the San Clemente, Laguna, Newport Beach areas,.. Believe me,.. I KNOW selfish & self absorbed!!! :dunno:

Vicki, You _Do_ seem to attract more than your share of those kind of "A" Holes from the clips I've seen! Maybe it's time to invest in some elbow pads and as mixie was alluding to,.. "Check" the S#$% out of one or two of them!!! Word might get out!!!   :cheeky4: (Just kidding,.. Don't want to advocate deliberate violence!! {..much})


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

mixie said:


> firstx1017 said:
> 
> 
> > No wonder I've never seen chair 5 running.  I only ride weekdays and they keep limited chairs running, I've never been on chair 7 or 10 as they only run those on weekends. Ive had them stop spinning 3 in the middle of the day and had to hike out. I can't remember how the lift ramp on 3 is? I do know that it's a trickier one to get on with the stupid plastic mat and it's super slow anyway. Maybe with your new board it will be better to exit? Ego trip area is best avoided anyway.
> ...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You ever try strapping in on those kind of lift exits? It helps some.....


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

firstx1017 said:


> mixie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, he went back after lunch - around 1:00 and he just wasn't use to how steep it is and since then he has increased his forward lean but hasn't been back. Yes, when he fell he said he slid about halfway down and then finally figured out how to dig his board in and he pushed and stood right up only to fall on the next turn. And to think he went back and tried that 3 more times! lol
> ...


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

firstx1017 said:


> Went riding with Handscreate today and now I have a new knee pain - the pain from doing blues and diamonds over and over! All that bending is a new pain now! lol
> 
> I know sometimes I am still slidding, but it seems way better than what I was doing before. Any comments???? Next year I want to work on trying to not open my left shoulder on toeside turns and try not to make so many turns on the blue runs. I've been trying to find a board where I feel confident to excel on and now try to fix my problem areas and I think I finally found the perfect board! (for now! lol)
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to cause you pain, I just really thought pushing you to ride some steeper terrain would force you (in the instructing sense) up on your edges more & get to really dig into your turns, hopefully getting you to bend your knees a little more thru turns - which I started to notice you did do towards the end of our hour together as we went down that last run (7 down I think?)

It was great meeting you & G. D & I loved your costumes! So glad she spotted you 2 in the lift line.




Snowolf said:


> Well done Vicki!
> 
> Looks like spending some time with Handscreate helped you a lot. We can talk or type for hours but nothing beats one on one coaching...:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thanks Snowolf, I tried to give Vicki as much input as I could in the little time we had together. Time flies when you're having fun! I also suggested she widen her stance a little more for better control, etc, but we discussed her knee pain & I think she needs to look at some Burton or Forum bindings with Auto Cant technology as opposed to a binding with a set canted footbed to help support her knees in the widened stance. 



mixie said:


> I take it none of you have ever visited Los Angeles? Being self centered and self absorbed is not just tolerated it's celebrated....sigh
> 
> 
> Vicki, I love seeing your videos. I learned to ride at Snow Summit on the same runs. It's a bit of a drive for me, so I don't go there much anymore. Next season I'd be happy to ride up hill and run interference for you, I have no problem body checking an out of control skier
> ...


I somehow attracted most of the d-bags when I rode with her, haha. I think she's a magnet for them in all honesty. It must be that positive personality that attracts them... 

We did traverse across to the left side of the mountain for a couple runs & even though Vicki was a little nervous about riding the cat track across, she did a fantastic job of handling it. I love that side of the mountain so much, even if it is just a 3 min or so ride to the lift. 



firstx1017 said:


> mixie said:
> 
> 
> > Also, which black run is that in the video? it looks like you were on miracle mile and rode that back down to the bottom of the hill? Do you ever ride chair 5 and 6? It's a little steeper over there but in my experience it's better as far as avoiding people. It's all blue and black but nothing you couldn't handle. They don't always spin those chairs but there is a traverse across the top. Might not be possible this late in the year  QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

mixie said:


> firstx1017 said:
> 
> 
> > No wonder I've never seen chair 5 running.  I only ride weekdays and they keep limited chairs running, I've never been on chair 7 or 10 as they only run those on weekends. Ive had them stop spinning 3 in the middle of the day and had to hike out. I can't remember how the lift ramp on 3 is? I do know that it's a trickier one to get on with the stupid plastic mat and it's super slow anyway. Maybe with your new board it will be better to exit? Ego trip area is best avoided anyway.
> ...


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

handscreate said:


> They run 7 during the week too, at least now they do. You may have caught it on an off day...? Yeah, I'll only attempt The Wall when it's on the softer side. When it's icy I don't bother, it's just too damn scary for me when it's rock hard




Im convinced they randomly run chairs during the week. Probably to do with conditions more then anything. But still,I think they just run what they feel like and if it's a weekday and no one is there, they don't bother. 

Vicki, my first black run was that one off miracle mile. Except I had no intention of going there. Took a wrong turn off the summit run and ended up way over my head. Did the heel edge falling leaf and tried to psych myself up to attempt a turn. Before that could happen I ran out of snow. I ended up taking my heel edge falling leaf right off the edge of the groomer into the mud.  I had to unstrap and hike out. Got mud all over my nice white boots  Then I hiked thru the trees back onto the summit run. I was able to get all the mud off me before too many people saw and I _still_ never came close to crashing into anyone. 

love the costumes!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

handscreate said:


> We did traverse across to the left side of the mountain for a couple runs & even though Vicki was a little nervous about riding the cat track across, she did a fantastic job of handling it. I love that side of the mountain so much, even if it is just a 3 min or so ride to the lift.



I like it over there too, lapping chair 6 is fun. There's always nice little rollers. 

Log Jam is a pretty accurate name. I'm shocked it's getting so much love. So many people, so many features. I've had some bad crashes on those jumps down there, Im scarred for life! :laugh:


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

mixie said:


> Im convinced they randomly run chairs during the week. Probably to do with conditions more then anything. But still,I think they just run what they feel like and if it's a weekday and no one is there, they don't bother.
> 
> Vicki, my first black run was that one off miracle mile. Except I had no intention of going there. Took a wrong turn off the summit run and ended up way over my head. Did the heel edge falling leaf and tried to psych myself up to attempt a turn. Before that could happen I ran out of snow. I ended up taking my heel edge falling leaf right off the edge of the groomer into the mud.  I had to unstrap and hike out. Got mud all over my nice white boots  Then I hiked thru the trees back onto the summit run. I was able to get all the mud off me before too many people saw and I _still_ never came close to crashing into anyone.
> 
> love the costumes!


My 1st black was Dicky's I think. Pretty steep & loaded with moguls. It was my 2nd day riding & I got separated from my friends in the snow storm we were riding in (approx 10-15ft visibility max). I got so scared & felt so uncomfortable I unclipped & hiked down to the bottom. Took me almost an hour to hike down I think. Quickly learned I needed to learn to at least do a falling leaf down the steeps in case it happened again


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

@handscreate - my knee pain is pain from the fun I was having! You didn't push me - plus this was our third day of playing there! Thank D for spending the time with us also - and glad you guys were able to get in some good fun before it got slushy! I appreciate everything!
Vicki


----------

